# Greetings from Los Angeles!



## Sopris (Mar 1, 2017)

I've been learning a lot around here for a while now, this is a fantastic forum thank you to everyone whose contributed.

I just moved to LA from Colorado to pursue film composing, I've been lucky enough to have scored a few feature documentaries thus far and really eager to get involved in narrative films and to continue to learn about this wonderful marriage between picture and music. 

I've got a small studio here in the arts district and I use Logic x. I'm also a total Spitfire Audio fan. Their stuff is really top notch.


----------



## motomuso (May 14, 2017)

Welcome to Los Angeles Sopris. I'm also a big fan of Spitfire. By any chance will you be going to the L.A. pop-up or the evening event May 15?


----------



## Sopris (May 14, 2017)

motomuso said:


> Welcome to Los Angeles Sopris. I'm also a big fan of Spitfire. By any chance will you be going to the L.A. pop-up or the evening event May 15?


I wish! No I'm interning when its happening....really wanted to go are you?


----------



## motomuso (May 14, 2017)

Yes, I'll go for the pop-up and stay for the evening. Too bad you can't make it. So how's it been going for you in your first month or so in L.A.?


----------



## Sopris (May 14, 2017)

motomuso said:


> Yes, I'll go for the pop-up and stay for the evening. Too bad you can't make it. So how's it been going for you in your first month or so in L.A.?


I hope you have a great time! I've been here roughly 3 months, I've done the majority of the paperwork, place to live, car to drive etc, finding odd jobs here and there to help pay the rent. So far so good though, I"ve uprooted my life before several times so I'm used to that initial "shock" of settling in somewhere new, but I love Los Angeles, I've always felt at home here.

I recently landed a gig scoring a dramatic short which I'm really excited about because the majority of what I've done over the years has all been documentaries, and moving into narrative films is exactly what I came out here to do. 

My mind remains open however to anything that may strike.


----------



## motomuso (May 14, 2017)

Sounds great. And a studio in the arts district sounds fantastic!


----------



## Sopris (May 14, 2017)

motomuso said:


> Sounds great. And a studio in the arts district sounds fantastic!


Oh i lucked out with this place, I live with roommates so can't be too loud but it's a very creative space.


----------



## motomuso (May 14, 2017)

The DTLA scene seems pretty cool. You have hit a good landing spot.


----------

